# childrens furniture



## TaraWashington (Jul 20, 2010)

I have several designs I stetched for modern and contemporary furniture for children like sofas, chaise lounges, and love seats. they are like adult furniture just scaled down for a child. are there plans out there to assist me with the decorative wood scroll trim, or plans for this type furniture,:wallbash:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TaraWashington said:


> I have several designs I stetched for modern and contemporary furniture for children like sofas, chaise lounges, and love seats. they are like adult furniture just scaled down for a child. are there plans out there to assist me with the decorative wood scroll trim, or plans for this type furniture,:wallbash:


If you can find pictures of what you want, you can rescale them your self with a freebie program like "gimp" or "Inkscape"

Or, you can re scale them yourself using the graph paper and pencil method.


----------



## patan (Jul 29, 2010)

Why not just use "normal" adult plans and make them smaller?


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

There are many, many, many free scroll plans all over the internet. If you learn how to use a graphic program as suggested, you can find one you like and stretch, shrink, enlarge, etc. to fit your piece.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Something's fishy*

Is it just me or do some of these posters sound like the same person? Same grammer, same amount of time on the forum. Same number of posts. Maybe I'm just a skeptic but something doesn't seem right here and it didn't from the start to me. :no:
Ken


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rosesteven23 said:


> I would suggest some tips regarding children's furniture.
> 1. It should be of your Child choice means his/her favourite color and style.
> 2. It should be very safety.
> 3. His/her likability means don't force your child for choice. Whatever his/her
> ...





Kenbo said:


> Is it just me or does the 1st, 3rd and 6th poster sound like the same person? Same grammer, same amount of time on the forum. Same number of posts. Maybe I'm just a skeptic but something doesn't seem right here and it didn't from the start to me. :no:
> Ken


_*
Ken you might be on to something here. I clicked the link in the signature from above post and this is what I got.*_



*Reported Attack Page!


This web page at www.cheapmobilebargain.co.uk has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.(I changed the link for members protection)
 


Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.*



*My vote is admin needs to ban rosesteven23 for that link and investigate the other two.
*


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The two blatant spammers are gone. Tara appears legit so far as I can tell. Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If Tara is legit, my apologies. Something just didn't seem right. So, if you are legit, sorry Tara.
Ken


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

If Tara is legit, my apologies also.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

did i miss it again @#$%^^:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## patan (Jul 29, 2010)

Just because I don't have 800 posts doesn't mean I am a spammer.And then just apologise...


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

i dont think you got bumped patan i see you:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## patan (Jul 29, 2010)

Me too :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I am free !:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

just behave or kenbo will have to deal with you the same as he delt with the wallmart dude :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woody woodturner said:


> just behave or kenbo will have to deal with you the same as he delt with the wallmart dude :laughing::laughing:


You know it!!


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

hey did tara get what she was looking for?? and wheres itchy :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jasikamarshel (Aug 6, 2010)

Children 's furniture there are a many variety available in a market like a small bed in a many colour and chair and home-work table and swing and many types available and all the variety are really a very beautiful and pretty you like it very much.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

jasikamarshel checked all 4 of your post they make no sense and your signature is UK based spam. Page not found by the way. 


Ok here we go again I guess the UK is now spam central. 3rd spammer with uk web address. Although the grammar sounds Chinese.

Sick um TT . :laughing:

We need a attack dog smiley. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I said the same thing to my wife this morning and thought that something was funny with it. I almost got a headache reading the posts. I too checked out all 4. Looks like you and I have become the Spam Squad. :laughing: Do we get cool badges and 2 way radios?
Ken


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I said the same thing to my wife this morning and thought that something was funny with it. I almost got a headache reading the posts. I too checked out all 4. Looks like you and I have become the Spam Squad. :laughing: Do we get cool badges and 2 way radios?
> Ken


I don't think so but a nice red Ban button would be nice.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I checked him out over coffee this morning. He/she hasn't broken any rules so I didn't ban. This person could very well be legit. Nothing wrong with having your website in your sig line, especially when it doesn't work. :wacko:

We don't want to start banning everyone who no speaky good engliz. That do, and have to Texans and Yoda's ban, we will. Seriously, we can't ban on a hunch. And shouldn't. 

You don't get no steenking batches. :no:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

awwww, now I'm sad.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK we can wait and see.

Ken those radios won't work between Canada and Louisiana anway.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> awwww, now I'm sad.


Didn't you watch the vee-dio? You dawn need nah steenking batches. Just tell them to drop their cans of spam, and you will leave them in peace. 

I'm getting the urge for some charred spam on sourdough with red onion & mustard. 



.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

